# Post your favorite aquascapes, natural inspirations, and beautiful plants!!!



## hryder77

I really like thing with props even if its not considered "true" aquascaping, I still find them fun a whimsical ;p









oliver knotts stuff is always cool 

















more are awesome!


----------



## Kat12

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> View attachment 193370



Whoever did this tank I need them to come visit!

Ah who am I kidding, I need them to come live with me so it stays like that too


----------



## ChadRamsey

speedie


crazydaz


----------



## Tankaddiction

This is a favorite...wish I could do something like this!


----------



## I3raven

"Nature's Chaos" is one of my favorites created by James Findley.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Great pics guys! 

I have a bunch more im gonna post but I reached my attachment limit...so im gonna have to delete some pics from older threads!


----------



## CPDzeke

No... Don't... Use imgur.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

CPDzeke said:


> No... Don't... Use imgur.


Alright I never used it but i'll give it a shot!


----------



## samee

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> Alright I never used it but i'll give it a shot!



Ive been using tinypic for years, never bothered with the rest (Im not a member though).


----------



## Axelrod12

I've always liked this one for some reason and it's not just because I like lord of the rings. There are others that are more natural or Dutch types that I like as well, I'll try to hunt them down later.


----------



## frenchie1001

That's the coolest tank I have ever seen I think. Amazing scape

Is that chocolate box tank legit? That's amazing also.


----------



## peachii

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=330650

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=390385&highlight=

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=188798&highlight=


----------



## JEFF9922

....


----------



## Luminescent

hryder77 said:


> I really like thing with props even if its not considered "true" aquascaping, I still find them fun a whimsical ;p


Yes, using 'props' in an artistic manner is much more difficult than 'true' aquascaping. It's more like ..'Scenescaping'. Oh that's a good word.


----------



## HSA1255

*Scapes*

Incredible depth and scale;


Pulls you in;


Love the rock work and how the flora is 80's hair band wild;


Amazing rock and plant composition, and the slope... a big fan of strong slope, grade, steep substrate;


Insane talent;


Have to respect something different... and it's so cool... shrimp would be in paradise in there;


The first time I saw this one I was impressed;











need to stop somewhere, but could easily keep going with these...


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy

Beautiful! Yes I could post for pics for days also... But I must save my image space


----------



## Fish from Philly

Here are some of my inspirations


----------



## Fish from Philly

These too!


----------



## Fish from Philly

Last one!


----------

